#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Atemlosigkeit - gefühl als würde der hals zugeschnürt werden ? >

## Daniel J.

Hallo,
nachdem ich letzte Woche ziemlichen Stress mit meiner Freundin hatte,undsienachhause gefahren ist, habe ich , auf dem weg nach Hause irgendwie eine art Atemprobleme gekriegt.
Und zwar fing es so an,dass ich dachte,mir würde etwas im Hals stecken,weshalb ich dauernd geschluckt hab - naja, irgendwann blieb mir die spucke ganz weg,und ich konnte kaum noch "atmen", hab gedacht ichmuss sterben , war einfach total fertig, schnell aus dem zug und was trinken, seit dem tag brauchte ich dauernd etwas zu trinken ,ging aber kaum raus,eben aus dieser angst. Naja,jetzt war ich am sonntag in der Notaufnahme,da wurde mir der hals durchleuchtet und es wurde gesagt,dass alles weit offen is,und das einzige,was sien KÖNNTE, ist,dass eine Infektion bestehenkönnte, aber der Arzt das nicht glaube(der chefarzt war nicht da, er hatte das nun nicht genau sagenkönnen),naja, er meinteaber, dass es Psychisch bedingt ist,und ich vielleicht einen Psychiater aufsuchen sollte...
Es folgt halt immer nach dem oben genannten schema, ich fühle etwas imhals,schlucke oft,und dnan (besonders in Bussen,draussen allgemein) , nach einiger zeit, bleibtmirdie SPucke weg,und die Angst tritt ein...Ich weiß nicht was ich tunsoll,meine Schule leidet momentan sehr darunter, könnte man davon sterben ? ich hab einfach nur angst
Danke für die Hilfe
Daniel

----------


## ---miriam---

Hallo Daniel,
also der Doktor in der Klinik hatte wohl garnicht so Unrecht damit, dass du dir viell. mal einen Psychologen zu Rate ziehst.
In meinen Ohren hört sich das nämlich voll und ganz nach einer Panikattacke an.
Ich leide selbst schon seit 5 Jahren an einer Angststörung und kann nur zu gut nachvollziehen, welche Ängste man in einer solchen Situation durchsteht.
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, es ist noch niemand an einer Panikattacke gestorben!
Wie gesagt, kümmer dich um einen Psychologen (die Geschichte mit deiner Freundin / Exfreundin steckt die wohl wort wörtlich im Hals) und dann wirst du das Problem bestimmt lösen.
Es gibt für Betroffene eine ganz gute Seite: www.panik-attacken.de
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und alles Gute, 
Miriam

----------


## Daniel J.

Dann meine Frage 
Wie bewältigst du solche Attacken ? Ich mein - ich hab damit SEHRSEHR große Probleme..

----------

